# Gerücht: id Software hat Doom 4 gecancelt, angebliche Screenshots zum Ego Shooter aufgetaucht



## MichaelBonke (28. Februar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Gerücht: id Software hat Doom 4 gecancelt, angebliche Screenshots zum Ego Shooter aufgetaucht * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Gerücht: id Software hat Doom 4 gecancelt, angebliche Screenshots zum Ego Shooter aufgetaucht


----------



## autumnSkies (28. Februar 2012)

Ihh, wenn das auf der Erde spielt will ich es auch nicht. Bitte wieder Mond-Setting!


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (28. Februar 2012)

autumnSkies schrieb:


> Ihh, wenn das auf der Erde spielt will ich es auch nicht. Bitte wieder Mond-Setting!


 
War es nicht der Mars?


----------



## LordAbort (28. Februar 2012)

Hmm, ich hoffe mal nicht, dass das stimmt. Denn das wäre quasi das Todesurteil für id software selbst. Auch wenn RAGE vielleicht nicht alle Erwartungen erfüllt hat, die im Vorfeld (auch von den Medien) geschürt worden sind, fand ich das Spiel den besten Shooter seit Jahren!


----------



## xotoxic242 (28. Februar 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> War es nicht der Mars?


 

Natürlich war es Mars!!!


Aber wenn ich mir diese Screenshots so anschaue glaube ich gerne das die das Projekt gecancelt haben.
Die Texturen sehen ja ähnlich wie in Rage aus und da war ja teilweise recht heftige Kritik laut geworden.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (28. Februar 2012)

Denkbar ist alles. Frage ist ja immer: Wenn es eigestellt wurde: aus welchen Gründen? 
Und da ist ja vieles denkbar - angefangen bei Entwicklung in die falsche Richtung, ständiges verpassen eigener Qualitätsstandards, Personalmangel, Geldmangel, etc.

K.a. wie gut id finanziell aufgestellt ist und wieviel RAGE im Endeffekt eingebracht hat. Wenns ganz dumm gelaufen ist könnte das natürlich auch ein Hinweis auf finanzielle Probleme sein.


----------



## Hansmaulwurf2 (28. Februar 2012)

Und wieder wird hier dreist mit absichtlichen Falschmeldungen auf Klickfang gegangen mit der Nennung von sensationsheischenden Titeln wie "Doom 4 gecancelt!". 

Ein Blinder würde sehen, dass diese Bilder wohl aus einem Mod/Art Assets von Rage erstellt wurden. Die meisten Elemente wie brennende Häuser und Texturen etc kommen direkt aus Rage. Davon abgesehen sieht es auch viel zu hässlich und unprofessionell aus, als dass es von Doom 4 sein könnte.

Ihr schreibt ausserdem ja selber schon, dass eure "Quelle" unseriös ist. Herzlichen Glückwunsch > Bild Zeitungs Achievement unlocked!


----------



## Darknomis806 (28. Februar 2012)

in der meldung steckt bestimmt ein bisschen wahrheit, vor allem die screens sehen nicht so aus als wären sie gefakt und wenn ja dann gut. erinnert ein wenig an RAGE


----------



## Ronni312 (28. Februar 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> War es nicht der Mars?


 

Richtig .. 

Und die Screen's sind sicher nicht aus Doom 4 !

Die wissen, dass ein Postapokalyptisches Setting zu Doom, nicht past ^^


----------



## Hansmaulwurf2 (28. Februar 2012)

Eilmeldung: Gerücht aufgetaucht! PCGames und Playboy fusionieren noch dieses Jahr! Die Print-Ausgabe wird dabei eingestellt und das Magazin "Playgames" wird nur noch halbjährlich auf dem Sega Dreamcast erscheinen....das jedenfalls behauptet ein Internet Nutzer in einem Forum, dessen Namen wir aber lieber nicht nennen. Ist nur ein Gerücht!!!


----------



## Cornholio04 (28. Februar 2012)

Hmm, also wenigstens die Screenshots schauen sehr nach der idTech5 aus. Wirkt genauso wie Rage, könnten also echt sein. Ich hoffe nur, dass das Gerücht um eine Einstellung nicht stimmt. Das Setting auf die Erde zu verlegen wirkt geradezu verlockend!

Ich hoffe aber auch, dass Carmack nochmal ordentlich seine Engine überarbeitet und die bekannten Schwächen  ausbügelt und vor allem zu schön großen HD-Texturen greift


----------



## Malifurion (28. Februar 2012)

Ach noch ein Doom brauchen wir nicht. Id sollte sich lieber mal ein neues Franchise einfallen lassen, was wirklich mal reinhaut wie ne Granate. Mit Rage haben se es net wirklich geschafft, worth a try würd ich sagen, aber nächstes mal bitte besser und mit mehr ID Würze.


----------



## MichaelBonke (28. Februar 2012)

Hansmaulwurf2 schrieb:


> Und wieder wird hier dreist mit absichtlichen Falschmeldungen auf Klickfang gegangen mit der Nennung von sensationsheischenden Titeln wie "Doom 4 gecancelt!".



Absichtliche Falschmeldung? Ähm nein, eigentlich nicht.
Nicht umsonst steht doch groß und breit 'Gerücht' davor. 
Schalt mal 'nen Gang zurück.


----------



## Rising-Evil (28. Februar 2012)

Also, ich will hier nicht den Miesepeter spielen,    aber angesichts der sehr durchwachsenen Qualitat der letzten id Spiele  empfinde ich das nicht als Schock

(RAGE = nette Idee, viel Hype um ein gar nicht so spektakuläres Spiel, das eine teilweise erschreckend schlechte Grafik hatte, DOOM = langweilige Story ; vorhersehbarer Gegner-Respawn & dt.Version geschnitten / "Dead Space" ist in allen Belangen besser
QUAKE 4 = wie Doom nur weniger Grusel / dt. Version extrem geschnitten )


----------



## tastenklopper (28. Februar 2012)

Warum sollten sie "Doom 4" einstellen? Ich glaube nicht, dass Carmack jahrelange Arbeit einfach so über den Haufen wirft. Und finanziell ist id sicherlich noch nicht am Ende.

Die Screens sehen zwar nach idTech 5 aus, sind aber wahrscheinlich nicht echt. Ein "Doom" auf der Erde passt irgendwie nicht.


----------



## meth0d (28. Februar 2012)

bild 6 erinnert mich stark an metro 2033


----------



## smooth1980 (28. Februar 2012)

Na hoffentlich bleibts dabei das es ein Gerücht ist. Doom 4 wäre schon geil und schade wenns nun doch nicht kommen sollte.


----------



## DrProof (28. Februar 2012)

Fake! Doom spielt auf dem Mars! =D


----------



## DrProof (28. Februar 2012)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Also, ich will hier nicht den Miesepeter spielen,    aber angesichts der sehr durchwachsenen Qualitat der letzten id Spiele  empfinde ich das nicht als Schock
> 
> (RAGE = nette Idee, viel Hype um ein gar nicht so spektakuläres Spiel, das eine teilweise erschreckend schlechte Grafik hatte, DOOM = langweilige Story ; vorhersehbarer Gegner-Respawn & dt.Version geschnitten / "Dead Space" ist in allen Belangen besser
> QUAKE 4 = wie Doom nur weniger Grusel / dt. Version extrem geschnitten )


 
Öhhh du weisst schon dass zwischen Doom 3 und Dead Space 4 Jahre liegen oder??? 
Super Mario World war auch sehr cool... Trotzdem wird es nicht mit vergleichbaren Jump´n Runs um 2012 vergleichen...


----------



## fsm (28. Februar 2012)

Da wäre wirklich schade... vor Allem, da es nach dem Totalausfall RAGE wieder ein Hoffnungsträger für id gewesen wäre


----------



## anjuna80 (28. Februar 2012)

Das mit dem Video-nich-abspielen-können ist ja lustig. Was ist denn wenn ich gerade im Ausland bin und schon 01:21 habe?
Schlecht durchdacht und ganz klar diskrimimiminisierend gegenüber ausländischen Usern, die gezwungen werden sich nach der hiesige Zeitzone zu richten!


----------



## Anarchox666 (28. Februar 2012)

anjuna80 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Video-nich-abspielen-können ist ja lustig. Was ist denn wenn ich gerade im Ausland bin und schon 01:21 habe?
> Schlecht durchdacht und ganz klar diskrimimiminisierend gegenüber ausländischen Usern, die gezwungen werden sich nach der hiesige Zeitzone zu richten!


 
Hab mich schon oft genug aufgeregt. Keine Ahnung, wieso PC Games das macht. Es handelt sich nur um eine EMPFEHLUNG, keine Gesetzesgrundlage. Aber naja, wer seine Leser vergraulen will...die Printausgaben verlieren mehr und mehr Leser, dann muss man natürlich auch schauen, dass man alles tut, um auch die Leute im Internet zu vergraulen....ihr habts ja anscheinend.... Keine Ahnung, wie man so in den Arsch der Politiker, die keine Ahnung vom Internet haben, kriechen kann, schließlich machen die das FREIWILLIG, ohne dass sie irgendwie gezwungen werden.... -.-


----------



## Zocker4ever (28. Februar 2012)

Egal ob die Meldung fake oder nicht ist, ein Doom 4 wie auf den Screenshots brauch ich echt nicht. Sieht sehr nach Id Tech 5 aus und der Innenarchitektur und den Säulen könnte man echt auf Doom 4 schließen.
Mir gefiel Doom richtig düster und dunkel, so wie das Original und Doom 3, auch wenn einige gern das Gegenteil behaupten.

Ich erinnere mich als Carmack sagte, Doom 4 würde 4 mal besser aussehen als Rage, deshalb nur 30 fps bei Konsolen, naja.

Des übrigen war Quake 4 von Raven, das nur auf der Id Tech 4 basiert ist...


----------



## philipp141294 (28. Februar 2012)

Anarchox666 schrieb:


> Hab mich schon oft genug aufgeregt. Keine Ahnung, wieso PC Games das macht. Es handelt sich nur um eine EMPFEHLUNG, keine Gesetzesgrundlage. Aber naja, wer seine Leser vergraulen will...die Printausgaben verlieren mehr und mehr Leser, dann muss man natürlich auch schauen, dass man alles tut, um auch die Leute im Internet zu vergraulen....ihr habts ja anscheinend.... Keine Ahnung, wie man so in den Arsch der Politiker, die keine Ahnung vom Internet haben, kriechen kann, schließlich machen die das FREIWILLIG, ohne dass sie irgendwie gezwungen werden.... -.-


 Wäre es also besser wenn die Seite gesperrt wird? Genau genommen ist das klassische "einfach Geburtsdatum eingeben" nämlich nich rechtens. Warscheinlich wurde pcgames nun dazu aufgefordert sich an das Gesetz zu halten.


----------



## Hansmaulwurf2 (28. Februar 2012)

@Michael Bonke: Wenn ich ein Gerücht habe, von dem ich weiß dass es falsch ist, es meinen Lesern aber mit reißerischen Überschriften präsentiere und Sie in dem Glauben lasse es könnte doch was dran sein, um Klicks zu generieren (die Werbeeinnahmen bringen etc), was ist das dann??

Nochmal: In diesen Screens sind Art Assets von Rage verwurstet und die Qualität ist ganz klar eher auf Modder-Niveau. Und ID wird nen Teufel tun ihre wichtigste Marke nach dem halb Flop Rage einzustellen. 

Allein der Satz: "Eine Nennung der Quelle sparen wir uns an dieser Stelle, da die Herkunft nicht unbedingt die seriöseste ist."  ist ja schon fast ne Beleidigung für Leser die hier teilweise echt jeden Schmarrn glauben den die PCGames so im Internet zusammensucht wenns sonst nix zu berichten gibt.


----------



## Anarchox666 (28. Februar 2012)

Nix gegen Jugendschutz. Aber der Sinn der "Öffnungszeiten" ist halt absoluter Schwachsinn und kann nur von einem beschränkt denkenden Politiker kommen und hat mit der Praxis meilenweit nichts zu tun. Es steht nirgends! in einem Gesetz "ihr habt 'Ladenöffnungszeiten' einzuhalten." Das macht PC Games freiwillig. Vorher hat es auch kein Schwein gestört. Die haben nur Schiss, das ist alles. Aber ok, wer sich bevormunden lassen will und alles frißt, was einem vorgegeben wird von da oben.. .__.


----------



## AMCDuke (28. Februar 2012)

Noob news


----------



## -EGF-Schwammmm (28. Februar 2012)

die screens sehen doch schon mal nach was aus... lassen wir´s rankommen ob doom dahintersteckt^^


----------



## Hansmaulwurf2 (28. Februar 2012)

Da die Screenshots sind wohl schon 6 Wochen alt und aus einem Portfolio von nem angeblichen ID Mitarbeiter http://game.playwares.com/xe/?document_srl=21660775   Bestenfalls ist es also irgendein Proof of Concept oder Engine Test gewesen, vielleicht sogar von nem anderen/älteren Projekt. Das würde die Assets von Rage erklären.  Und dass Doom 4 NICHT gecancelt ist wurde schon gerade per twitter gesagt!


----------



## IlllIIlllI (28. Februar 2012)

"Sendepause" das ist echt die beste idee die man als bayrischer CSU politiker nur haben konnte xD
so macht man sich richtig lächerlich pcgames


----------



## Micha-Ge (28. Februar 2012)

was lese ich hier immer "nach dem total ausfall von rage" ??

rage war/ist ein klasse spiel... besser wie ich es persönlich erwartet hatte... ein singelplayer spiel durch und durch... super setting, gute gimmicks, eine gute handlung für einen shooter welche man auf sich wirken lassen muss und nicht nur wie bei cod durch grosse explosionen künstlich erzeugen muss....

hinzu kommen verdammt gute verkaufszahlen (besonders am konsolen markt). 

rage 2 bze rage dlc welcome !


sollte doom4 eingestellt werden, ist es schade... aber doom war / lebt nunmal von doom und doom2 , doom3 war schon nicht mehr so toll... lieber ein neues quake


----------



## Phone83 (28. Februar 2012)

sieht auf jeden fall nach der engine aus die auch in rage verwendet wurde aber für mich sieht das alles da nicht nach doom aus ihrgend wie nach einem anderem spiel.


----------



## Dropsmasta (28. Februar 2012)

meth0d schrieb:


> bild 6 erinnert mich stark an metro 2033


 
Bei Bild 6 habe ich auch sofort an Metro 2033 gedacht!


----------



## cryer (28. Februar 2012)

Die Bilder könnten gut aus einem Doom 4 sein. Die Hölle auf Erden... Die Farbgebung erinnert an Rage, das Design der Gebäude erinnert mich an Rage. Metro 2033 Elemente sind sicher vorhanden, aber dafür ist das alles zu braun/erdig. Ein Doom4 auf der Erde, Höllenwesen, welche die Menschheit ausrotten und am Ende von einem Asteroiden vom Antlitz unserer Welt gebrutzelt werden, während ein paar Menschen tiefgefroren überleben...ähh.. fertig wäre ein Crossover Raged Doom oder Doomed Rage...


----------



## Gast20180705 (28. Februar 2012)

DOOM 1 Kapitel 4 hat doch auch schon auf der Erde gespielt und wurde dann bei DOOM 2 fortgesetzt.


----------



## oldsql-Triso (28. Februar 2012)

ID wird sein Streckenpferd "Doom" nicht einfach abwerfen. Das könnte jetzt provokativ reingesetzt worden sein, weil man doch länger als 4 Jahre zum Entwickeln brauch, da man vllt. irgendwas geändert hat. Außerdem wäre das zuviel Sonnenlicht für ein Doomtitel, wobei ein Refresh nicht schlecht wäre. Denke es soll eher als Nährboden für Fans sein. Man kann einfach nicht auf die Marke "Doom" verzichten, genauso wenig wie Quake oder Wolfenstein. Davon wird's irgendwann auch hoffentlich wieder vernünftige Remakes geben.


----------



## Rookieone (28. Februar 2012)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Natürlich war es Mars!!!



Doom 1 spielte auf den Mars Monden Phobos (Knee-Deep in the Dead), Deimos (Shores of Hell) und in der Hölle (Inferno).

Doom 2 spielte auf der Erde (Hell on Earth). Von daher wäre es möglich, dass die Screenshots aus Doom 4 stammen und es ein Remake von Doom 2 wird.

Doom 3 ist ein Remake von Doom 1, spielt aber auf dem Mars selbst, da jemand dahinter gekommen ist, dass die beiden Marsmonde viel zu klein sind, um darauf herum zu laufen (ca. 12 km und 20 km Durchmesser). Man besucht auch wieder die Hölle, aber diesmal nur kurz.


----------



## Crysisheld (28. Februar 2012)

DrProof schrieb:


> Fake! Doom spielt auf dem Mars! =D



Doom2 aber nicht!  Und wenn Doom3 ein Remake zum ersten Teil war - was ist dann Doom4???? Oh man da kennt sich ja jemand mit der Doom Serie aus....


----------



## billy336 (28. Februar 2012)

warum nicht? kann gut sein dass es screenshots von doom 4 sind. woher sollen wir das wissen? bleibt nur ein offizielles statement abzuwarten...


----------



## eqinoxx (28. Februar 2012)

Die Screenshots selber haben mich  nicht wirklich überzeugt, da meines erachtens die Grafikqualität von den Gegenständen, Wänden aber auch das Feuer auf einer der letzten Bilder im Auto eher aussahen wie eine aufpolierte Doom 3 Engine ... falls dem so sein und es wirklich echte Screenshots sind .... würden diese mich nicht wirklich umhauen ... naja wie dem auch sei.


----------



## snaapsnaap (28. Februar 2012)

Die Screens könnten schon echt sein, allein die Grafik sieht sehr nach der Rage-Engine aus, mit dem Texturentapeten-Ansatz. 
Andere Möglichkeit wäre vllt ein Rage DLC, halte ich aber für viel viel unwahrscheinlicher...

Das ein Doom4 selbst nicht mehr nur für PC erscheinen wird/würde, sollte klar sein, es wäre schlicht nicht wirtschaftlich genug...

Vllt haben sie es aktuell aber nur beiseite gelegt und nicht ganz eingestampft, um es mit der nächsten Konsolengen zu launchen, damit man auch ne ordentliche Grafik erhält.
Aufm PC wäre das sonst ein ebensolches "Grafik-Disaster" wie Rage.

Kann mir nämlich beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass die Leute bei ID mit der Grafik von Rage (vorallem aufm PC) zufrieden waren...
Dürfte ihren eigenen Ansprüchen doch nie im Leben gerecht geworden sein und für ein Doom4, mit der aktuellen Konsolengen, gerecht werden!


----------



## IceGamer (29. Februar 2012)

Ich kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass das Bilder oder Konzeptzeichnungen von Doom 4 sein sollen... Kla, der apokalyptische Himmel passt da schon ganz gut rein und evtl. sind es ja auch alles Bilder aus einem einzigen Level, aber unterm Strich sind die Bilder viel zu hell, zu freundlich. Doom hat quasi immer in irgendwelchen Gebäuden gespielt, dunkle Korridore, sperrliches Licht und eine beklemmende Atmosphäre waren und sind immernoch Markenzeichen der Serie. Die Bilder passen da einfach nicht hinein. Vll. ist es ja ein Level, welches zur Abwechslung so aussieht, aber für den Fall, dass das gesamte Spiel bisher so aussehen sollte, kann ich mir denken, warum das Spiel eingestellt wurde... Das hat einfach zu wenig mit Doom zu tun.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (29. Februar 2012)

das is der  DLC von rage  der eingestampft wurde ;P


----------



## jo0 (29. Februar 2012)

Das Spiel wird nicht eingestellt....
http://www.joystiq.com/2012/02/28/bethesda-doom-4-isn-t-cancelled/
https://twitter.com/#!/jimreilly/status/174547627722022913


----------



## solidus246 (29. Februar 2012)

Hat Doom nicht auf dem Mars gespielt ^^?


----------



## hifumi (29. Februar 2012)

Mars Mars - was reden da alle?  ... Doom 2 hat auf der Erde gespielt, deswegen trägt es auch den Untertitel "Hell on Earth".

Wenn Doom 4 so werden würde wie Rage, nur ohne Autofahren, dann wäre es doch halbwegs okay. Als Shooter war Rage doch sehr solide. Ich hab nur keine Lust es nochmal zu spielen, weil man vor allem am Anfang kaum zum Ballern kommt und stattdessen ständig nur öde mit dem Auto hin und her fahren muss.

Aber bevor Doom jetzt auch noch mit regenerierenden HP und am Ende sogar noch Defibrillator-Extraleben daherkommt wär es mir fast lieber es würde gecancelt.


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (29. Februar 2012)

Sieht eher nach nem Rage-nachfolger oder Addon wenn ich ehrlich bin


----------



## cryer (29. Februar 2012)

IceGamer schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass das Bilder oder Konzeptzeichnungen von Doom 4 sein sollen... Kla, der apokalyptische Himmel passt da schon ganz gut rein und evtl. sind es ja auch alles Bilder aus einem einzigen Level, aber unterm Strich sind die Bilder viel zu hell, zu freundlich. Doom hat quasi immer in irgendwelchen Gebäuden gespielt, dunkle Korridore, sperrliches Licht und eine beklemmende Atmosphäre waren und sind immernoch Markenzeichen der Serie. Die Bilder passen da einfach nicht hinein. Vll. ist es ja ein Level, welches zur Abwechslung so aussieht, aber für den Fall, dass das gesamte Spiel bisher so aussehen sollte, kann ich mir denken, warum das Spiel eingestellt wurde... Das hat einfach zu wenig mit Doom zu tun.


 
*gg* Und so gehen Geschmäcker auseinander. Ich finde die Bilder klasse. Und ich würde ein Doom auf der Erde, in größeren, offenen Abschnitten richtig gut finden. Doom 3 mit seinen engen Gängen und den teils grandios versemmelten Schocks, weil man irgendwann eh hinter jeder Tür einen Gegner vernutete, war ja nicht gerade befriedigend. Und mit der id tech 5 hat man wohl nun endlich eine Engine, die auch große Außenareale ermöglicht. Die Atmosphäre muss unter dem Design nicht leiden. Denn sooo hell finde ich die Locations auf den Bildern nicht. Da bietet sich viel Raum für Dunkelheit und Schatten. Und über allem leuchtet das apokalyptische rot/gelb der Hölle. 

Nun bin ich angefixt und hoffe, dass da bald neue Infos zu Doom 4 kommen


----------



## DrProof (29. Februar 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Doom2 aber nicht!  Und wenn Doom3 ein Remake zum ersten Teil war - was ist dann Doom4???? Oh man da kennt sich ja jemand mit der Doom Serie aus....


 
Doom 2 bot einem auch nix... Bis auf das Brettspiel ist jedes Doom zu einfach!


----------



## Neumi569 (29. Februar 2012)

Erster 3D Shooter ... damit kann eigentlich nur Catacomb 3-D gemeint sein.


----------



## steff83 (29. Februar 2012)

das ist eindeutig Doom , schau euch mal Bild 20 genau an  neben dem  "M" am anderen Haus ist das Doom-Logo.


----------



## RealJoshua (1. März 2012)

Moment mal, ihr schreibt:



> Ob an Alledem etwa dran ist, wissen wir natürlich nicht. Auch ob das Bildmaterial tatsächlich aus Doom 4 stammt, können wir euch nicht verraten.


Ok, ihr wisst also nicht ob an den Cancel-Gerücht was dran ist.
Und ihr könnt(dürft?) nicht verraten ob das Bildmaterial echt ist. D.h. ihr wißt schon wie Doom4 etwas aussieht und ob die Bilder echt sind, oder?


----------



## autumnSkies (9. März 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> War es nicht der Mars?


 Doom 1 und 2 nicht.


----------

